
Ask HN: What does Pullrequest.com use for code reviews? a Custom IDE? - throwaway13000
It seems from following post that pullrequest.com uses a custom IDE for doing reviews? Anyone can throw light on what it is? I am working on a side project(public facing code review site) and am looking for a good code review tool.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15387134<p>&gt;&gt;We combine great backend tooling, a custom IDE, with teams of reviews to deliver first class code review.
======
Nextgrid
It could just be marketing fluff.

Frankly for code review I don’t really use much of my IDE features beyond
basic syntax highlighting and easy “go to definition” which any IDE provides.

For code review I’m not sure there’s anything more valuable than good old
knowledge of the codebase & experience with the language. An IDE can’t give
you that.

